# Kmart Bargains



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Got dragged into Kmart today. Found a heap of Nilsmaster lures reduced to $5 and they then had 25% off so I got them for $3.75 each, bargain. I also got a small 2000 Penn reel with only 2 ball bearings but for the reduced price of under $30, I could not resist. So all up it cost me around $45 for a reel and four lures. Not bad work seeing as how the missus wouldn't let me go fishing today. As we were going through the checkout she muttered that it would have been cheaper if I had of gone fishing...........


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

You could use the line thrown at me on such occasions, "look how much I saved because they were on special."


----------



## HoldYourHour (May 6, 2008)

Kmart at Garden City - Mt Gravatt had 25% off all fishing gear, I think - certainly 25% off all tackle as i picked up a few packets of SP's.

m.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I got 4 tubs of gulp alive...reduced to $25.00 and 25% off as well...around $18.00 each , mixed them up and have enough softies for months now - already paid off with 4 great flatty today !!..using the same sp - 3inch curl tail in rootbeer..


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No worries there Kim , i think you would like any fishing, hmmm , nice to get into some up market gear, i wouldnt mind betting that outfit will outfish the top end jobs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

If you guys are after a great soft plastic stick K-mart have a Tsunami 7.2ft 2-4kg rod (cork handle) which is great.

I bought mine 6 months ago for $60 even better now they are on special.

Found them at my helpful local fishing store selling at $100.

Great rod...... better price!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUhxyUkAAC/fgAAQZPd3IBQqXAA/797wMADUzDU9JTyhmoaDTJkyepoMT1DAiZNCmZJk0YmgwIZM0Rg00iZTR6Gk0eoAAABtSFAoeBZlmnFmV4Pn9glPAqOd/5bov6o/DgIVC/slZtWY3rO2J0oSJP0tLWODpKYalqZl2fu7z0Vjg2hIwSbT7eENiKh9TobyoTFWGAumhiG3NYhD4w/yK8UkCWj/YsZOFLBixixKzdBVmQppF9I9PaUW+37VhQmpCXSk15E5BfgJruujF2uECwVqUsmxLRajRoFDngmhHxVsIVogFoKIQ5SgZnB9YjcXckU4UJBIcclJ


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

WayneD said:


> Found a heap of Nilsmaster lures reduced to $5 and they then had 25% off so I got them for $3.75 each, bargain.


Thanks Wayne,
I also picked up some cheap lures some a low as $3.50. Check-out Big W at the moment I picked up a heap of Berkley SP's for $6.84 per packet. (Currently $10.95 at Kmart). Squidgy's were also heavily discounted.
Cheers
Fourbee4.


----------

